# [App][4.1+][v.1.1.0][May 29] Fences - Device automation made easy!



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Fences is a device automation application that has made it easier than ever*
* to have your device the way you want it regardless of where or when you are!*

Automate your phone. Let us worry about setting up your phone the way you like it. 
Create custom profiles that can perform over a dozen actions when various triggers occur.
Create a geofence around all of your favorite movie theaters to silence your phone. Phone
about to run out of battery? Create a profile to disable wifi, data, account sync and many more.
The possibilities are endless. A simple user interface allows you to setup the app how you want
it to work and forget about it. We will do the rest. Everything we do has your battery level in mind.

*Google Plus Community*
https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/112130752023749699441

*Basic Features*


New and improved UI


Unlimited Profiles


Geofencing

*Download & Install*

*Download from Google Play Store*
Fences

*Triggers*


Connect to WiFi
Connect to Bluetooth
Plug in to power
Unplug from power
Low Battery
On Boot
Enter Location
Time With Repeat Options
Wi-Fi disconnect
Bluetooth disconnect
Location exit
Wi-Fi Any SSID
Bluetooth Any Device

*Actions*


AutoRotate
AutoBrightness
Brightness
Screen Timeout
Sound State
Ringer Volume
Notification Volume
Media Volume
Alarm Volume
Wifi
Bluetooth
Notification Led
Haptic Feedback
Notification Tone
Ringtone
Sync
Launch Shortcut
WiFi Tether
Bluetooth Tether


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

Claimed for later...


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bump for Trending and Making the Top New Free List in Productivity


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

My review: http://rootzwiki.com/news/brief-hands-fences-steve-spear-tasker-rest-us/

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

Top Ten in Top New Free Apps for Productivity! Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

Fences broke 1000+ yesterday. Not bad for 3 days on the market! Thanks for all the support guys!








Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

We are opening up our Beta Program sign up now and be the first to get new updates!

https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.stinger.fences


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hope everybody joined the Beta Program. The first update has been published to all of you. Tell us about your experience.

The following are the new features included in this update. These features were requested by you guys. Keep them coming!

New actions
- Launch Shortcut
- WiFi Tether
- Bluetooth Tether

New triggers
- Wi-Fi disconnect
- Bluetooth disconnect
- Location exit
- Wi-Fi Any SSID
- Bluetooth Any Device

Bug fixes﻿


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

Update pushed to play store, OP Updated.


----------



## killbabyseals (Aug 2, 2014)

1
Will this be available as a Locale plug-in to extend Llama or Tasker?

2
will this play nicely with amazon fire tv controller?


----------

